# دليل المصانع السعودية



## tayseer_eng (26 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اقدم لكم برنامج يحتوي على دليل المصانع بالسعودية,للاخوة الذين يبحثون على عمل 
والله يوفق الجميع 
الرابط هو
http://www.4shared.com/file/135602218/773dda9c/___.html


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (27 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا تيسيير


----------



## ايمن حسين (27 مارس 2014)

نامل تحديث معلومات البرنامج بحيث تشمل المصانع التى اضيف مؤخرا


----------

